# Need some help...



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I have a 2 year old lab I got when she was 1. I began training her for hunting, and made some progress. When I first got her, she was fine in front of guns. She would sit by my side on a rope and not budge. A couple months later when I shot again, she was gun shy and wanted to back out of the collar and run for the hills. I haven't shot by her since, but even a loud clap or a log in the fire popping startled her. Anyone know any pointers to help break her of this? I heard one possible method but haven't tried it yet. Wanted to see if anyone on here knew of something. I need a do for waterfowl hunting since my old lab passed a couple seasons ago. 

You can pm me if you might want to talk on the phone about it.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i'd start all over, cap gun while shes eating or treats, after she gets uesed to that introduce the gun again and have plenty of treats. i'd probably start back w a small cal, 410 20 or 28 and do it with clay birds. throw a c ouple 1st wo shooting so the dog gets to watch them fly and get excited. then have her on a leash and shoot at clay birds and don't acknowledge her if she scared, just casually give treats or pets . Just my 2 cents, but to be honest never had that happen before so good luck.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

my suggestion is shooting the cap gun or a 22 from far away. dont be right up on the dog. if the dog handles it well, gradually move forward. then move to a 410 then maybe the higher guages. if the dog becomes scared again, just give it time. be very patient


----------



## coydog1254 (Dec 5, 2010)

Everyone hit it right on the nose with distance and small caliber. I would definately recommend having someone else doing the shooting and you play with the dog. Put the dogs mind on something fun, retrieving a dummy or ball. I would stay away from birds if the noise is a problem for now. Before you move to the larger caliber I would intro some pigeons on the 22 as long as your dog is showing no signs of fear. (Wait until you can throw the dummy and shoot and get no reaction at all.) Pull about 5 or 6 flight feathers from the wings and let your dog chase them down. Once the dog associates the birds and the gun in a possative manner you will have smooth sailing for the louder shotguns. Most of all don't rush, the dog dictates how fast things move along, NOT you. Good luck and most of all make it fun.


----------

